# Enchanted Hills 2018 Kidding Thread



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Well that time is finally on our doorstep with the official expected due date of 3/27. Still scrambling to get the barn fixed up (mostly putting stuff away after a renovation, hooking up the cameras again and building a few more kidding stalls.) Hopefully this weekend we will be all caught up. Going to start the nightly by-hourly checks Wednesday.

Included are my guesses on who drew the short straw and will have the quads this year. If there is one this will be the 5th year in a row that there has been one. Even though I would rather not get one, it's just a reality I've come to accept.

This years lineup is as follows (including my # of kid predictions too since I'm bored at work right now (lol) I'll update the actual totals as they come in!):

Aspen: Not bred.
Cricket: :kid3::kid2:
Dolly: :kid2:
Dorothy: :kid3::kid3:
Esther: :kid2::kid3:
Ethel: :kid2::kid3:
Frieda: :kid3:
Harriet: :kid3::kid2:
Sophie: :kid3:
Lark: :kid3::kid3:
Lucy: :kid3::kid3:
Meadow: :kid3:
Merryweather: :kid3::kid3::kid2:
Meryl: :kid3::kid3:
Noodle: :kid3::kid3::kid2:
Pickles: :kid2::kid2:
Ruth: :kid2:
Spice: :kid3::kid2:

I think I'm guessing a little light based off of previous years on a few but at this point I'm in denial and am hoping they all just have twins.

Will try getting a few pictures of everyone so you can guess too. Bonus point if you can guess who the "short straw quad" is this year!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Woohoo! Our first due date is also March 27 and I am ALSO doing last minute barn preparations this weekend. Cheers! However, I only have 10 bred does and only one set of quads in the past - so I will leave all that craziness at your farm please  I would like twin bucklings out of everybody - do you have a gender preference? I don't need replacement doelings this year so I'd prefer not to have the temptation. 

My bid for quads is Sophie (based on no evidence whatsoever!)

What is the last due date/when should kidding end for you?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Woohoo! Our first due date is also March 27 and I am ALSO doing last minute barn preparations this weekend. Cheers! However, I only have 10 bred does and only one set of quads in the past - so I will leave all that craziness at your farm please  I would like twin bucklings out of everybody - do you have a gender preference? I don't need replacement doelings this year so I'd prefer not to have the temptation.
> 
> My bid for quads is Sophie (based on no evidence whatsoever!)
> 
> What is the last due date/when should kidding end for you?


This year I would like to get mostly twin doelings. I have a list of does that are on the "cull" list for various conformation reasons but still have nice kids (just not replacement doe quality), which is fine when the majority of them are going to the sales barn. So I keep them around to help cover the expenses. That list is slowly dwindling down year to year by the replacements, which is why I would rather have more doelings so I have more options to pick from.

I guess my answer should really be roughly 50/50 lol. The right does just need to have the right ones lol...though I guess that's almost always the case.....

Sophie definitely could be a short straw contender, she's given us two sets of twins and two sets of triplets while here. Her and Aspen are the last of the dairy and dairy cross does, Sophie being a fullblood Nubian and Aspen being her 50%Nubian/50%Boer daughter. Both of which will find new homes this spring. For whatever reason, dairy influence just doesn't thrive very well in my herd.

I'd like my doe roster to be around that 25 number, and I culled rather heavy last year. (Culled all the goats and their offspring I had kept, that came from a particular farm that has low parasite from what we've been experiencing.) They were my first goats, I didnt know. Knowing what I would today I wouldn't step foot on that property much less shop for goats.

Luckily I have 10 replacement doelings from last year to help fill 2019's ranks. I'm just happy that I'm finally at the point where I can be more nit picky on culling.

I would expect to get the first kid 3/31 (they choose to ignore the date I have written down) and be finished by 4/15. It always seems to be over with rather quickly. Though this year is the first year I've used two bucks (in two seperate groups), one of which I haven't had kids from so it will be interesting if that changed this dynamic at all. There was a lot of cat-calling and posturing between pastures.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How interesting - we have also struggled with any dairy influence in our herd. Our due dates are not as condensed as I typically like to see, the last is April 23. I believe this is a reflection on the age of my senior buck (9 or 10 now).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Annnnddd we're live! Camera is working!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

This fall when my does will be bred again, I want to aim for kidding to be done in 3-4 weeks or less. Having kids that are all the same age is so much easier, even though I don’t get milk as long!

This year, our first doe kidded in late December and our last doe isn’t due until April 5th! (No, the goats didn’t cooperate during breeding time) What’s the secret to getting all of your does bred in just 3 weeks or less?!

Anyways, good luck on your girls! Looking forward to kid pictures!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Had a lazy day of soaking in the sun.

Noodle









Pictured mamas: Merryweather, Ruth, Lark and Harriet. The yearlings are Merida, Maxine, Walnut









Pickles









Dolly and her yearlings Jolly and Lolly.









Tonight everyone not having babies, gets the boot.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> This fall when my does will be bred again, I want to aim for kidding to be done in 3-4 weeks or less. Having kids that are all the same age is so much easier, even though I don't get milk as long!
> 
> This year, our first doe kidded in late December and our last doe isn't due until April 5th! (No, the goats didn't cooperate during breeding time) What's the secret to getting all of your does bred in just 3 weeks or less?!
> 
> Anyways, good luck on your girls! Looking forward to kid pictures!


I'm really not sure how it happens that way. I'll be really curious if it does this year too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I've had great luck with a tight breeding/kidding schedule until this year! I use about 8 vacation days for goat kidding (give or take depending on due dates) so it's important to me! 

I wait until WELL into rut to put them together (typically Oct/Nov) and then leave the breeding groups together full time with marking harnesses on the bucks for 6 weeks/2 cycles. This has always worked except for 1-2 outliers who will get bred the 2nd cycle and kid much later. This year, however, the due dates are split about 50/50 between the first and second cycles (I'm thinking my aged buck is getting less than 100% these days, the junior buck appears to have covered his 3 successfully during the first cycle.)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

This will be an interesting kidding time, as its a sloppy snowy wet mess everywhere. Not 100% sure how I'm going to handle it. I'm thinking everyone is just going to be in lock down in the barn (much to their frustration), and I may pick up a gate for my large doorway (if it fits). So they can at least get some fresh air and sunshine, because its been roughly in the 40's during the day (until this weekends blizzard again).

There's 5 FF this year and I just don't know if they'll decide to have their kids out in a puddle somewhere. Hence why I'm leaning towards barn lockdown.

Seems like I've gone through every season with kidding already.

A couple dry snowy cold Winters: where they are just locked in the barn until everyone's done but the kids still got to go outside because it was dry.

One where it was basically summer and I just let them kid out in the pasture and brought them in as they had them. I clearly remember walking out to pick up kids in shorts and t-shirt.

And now this one warm wet winter where everything is just a soup hole. Mud, slush and snow everywhere (except the barn now, thankfully. was worried after the waterer flood).....with more snow on the way! yay!

All these seasons even though I've always kidded around Easter.....North Dakota life.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Did you end up getting that dappled Boer buckling?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> Did you end up getting that dappled Boer buckling?


Yes!!

Meet Merlin!
























All my photos show him at the wrong angles lol but Im very impressed with him. Cant wait to see his kids next year.

He definitely puts my kids to shame. Was a big reminder of how far I still have to go with size/conformation/husbandry.

He's pretty clingy right now, so its hard to take pictures of him when he just wants to get attention. Doesn't help that he's extremely soft, like velvet soft.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

He’s so handsome! Glad you got him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All nice, camera working good too.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

A nice cozy inside day. Outside we got about four inches of heavy snow overnight and windy. They dont appear too upset being locked in NOW.... lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh there’s Merlin :hearts: well the good thing about waiting till the last minute to do things is it seems to go by faster! The bad thing is the grey hair lol hopefully your ladies don’t keep you waiting too long!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I love your hay feeder!! ohlala:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't want to alarm anyone but I think we may have our first code red!

Ethel is being very suspicious!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Holding off on officially calling it but the signs are pointing in that direction.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

LOL! Hopefully it will be sooner rather than later!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Darn! I penned the two I have due tomorrow but looks like Ethel has them beat!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Andddddd....

Back to operations as normal, appears to have been just a teaser. .......for now.

So the race is still on!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I love your hay feeder!! ohlala:


Thanks! Its one of the premier feeders but slightly modified with the ends. I love it too because I can just chuck hay down from the loft into it.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Abort abort! Abort mission, been spotted!!!










Ill be lucky to ever see anything on the camera now, for she will surely tell the others.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, very smart. Jig is up~!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What is Ethel up to this evening? My black traditional doe Roma kidded right on day 150 with a single 9lb mini-Roma black traditional doeling!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

@SalteyLove - Where are the pictures?!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> What is Ethel up to this evening? My black traditional doe Roma kidded right on day 150 with a single 9lb mini-Roma black traditional doeling!


Aww! Congrats!

She's still just making everyone crazy by mimicking a beached whale. A steady stream of groaning and laying around. Unless she decides someone has been eating at the feeder for too long, then she gets herself up (insert *humpback whale call*), and charges at the offender, tops herself off, then goes back to being beached.

At night when I check the cameras, that's all I hear lol. Mmmmmmuuuuurrrrrmmmr or ughhhhhhhh. Or when they have an itch that needs scratches Murrh murrh murrh murrh, lol. Poor girls. She's not even the largest one either. Merryweather is easily 3' across, but she's probably mostly just fat.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Her new preferred location to monitor everyones else's feeder usage and vocalize her discomfort.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

We have baby!!!! On my way home now! Yay!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay Ethel!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Yay Ethel!


Surprise twist! They're Meryl's!!!! She had two nice healthy doelings.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

The stinker, she waited until my fiancee (whose been diligently watching the whole time) to leave for town. 

And now I'm back at work.  Woe is me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, they are cute.

Doe's do that, very disrespectful.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Looks like first timer Esther is also in labor.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

One so far, in route home for the day lol.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Esther had twins, a buck and a doe!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Meryls babies:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a whole bunch of cuties!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all adorable!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

A few "glamour" shots of our dear Merryweather in all her glory. Poor girl, shes just...simply put, a behemoth.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Turns out I'm not the only one who gets excited.......

The workplace bet board, with everyones guesses.










The last two births were witnessed from 4-5 phones, my office, and my future mother in laws office.....our girls are famous!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

What's this?? Noodle skipping breakfast? Is she just taking a breather? Did she eat her fill? Morning nap? Or is it....something more devious.... Stay tuned to find out!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awwww congrats on all the healthy beautiful kids so far! Are your girls locked in the barn or come and go? If they come and go I am very impressed with them for having them in the barn!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

They're locked in. If it gets nicer out I open the big door but keep the gate closed. We are having a mix of snow and rain, with a low this weekend of 0. Keeping that many inside seems to help slighly with keeping the temp warmer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute babies.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Who needs a heat lamp when you have mommys love?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Meadow kidded a doeling yesterday afternoon, it's been a bit of a struggle but I think we've made some headway. She's a first time mom, is 2nd to last on the pecking order, and is very skittish...she's still learning that she is safe in her little pen.

Been kind of a stressful weekend, temperatures are currently 17 and was 0 last night....in addition to having company for easter, easter gatherings, a doe that doesn't know what to do, and the constant vigilance for when one does pop out that they aren't going to be a popsicle. 

Really hoping that they can all cross their legs or something  and hold them in for a few days, because the weather doesn't look like its going to be improving much.

Ruth and Lark are my last two FF to kid, the remaining does are all experienced professionals; will be much less stressful when the FF are done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the new doeling! Good luck with the rest!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Sending warming thoughts your way! We are enjoying daytime temps in the 50 F so far which does indeed make kidding less stressful. 

By the way.. our Kikos heard us talking about them... mine threw triplets today.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> By the way.. our Kikos heard us talking about them... mine threw triplets today.


Congrats!

It's been, thankfully, slow here now. Never thought I would think I'm glad that they currently aren't having babies. Another 6" predicted for today! At least it's warmer....18.....


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh what a night.....up every hour checking.

Harriet had a huge set of twins around 9. Both came out running and she's a fantastic mama but we were getting some frozen ears, so been working on them every now and then.

Sophie had a monstrous single doeling around I have no clue when....1 maybe. She got chilled and has been in "the box" most of the AM and just got put back with her a little bit ago. Walked over and latched on right away, so no worries there. It seemed extremely odd that she only had one and still looked big enough. The bounce test proved there weren't any more in there but I was unconvinced and went to make sure.

A little bit ago FF Lark had a set of twins who are still working getting their legs under them, and she's still waiting for the "click". She seemed to want some space, so I'm in the heated room warming up now and figured I'd throw out an update while I have a chance. She looks like she's going to have things figured out, so one less worry. Now just her FF sister Ruth and the newbs are done!

Officially out of kidding pens, the four I have are occupied by ones just born and Meadow and her smallish baby we've been dealing with. Who does seem to be loved by her mama now! She's just pretty tiny, I'm thinking a bit premature.

Noodle's bag is about to explode; it's so large since last night so I'm sure she's got to be close.

To top it all off, it is now a balmy 9 out and once again....snowing. Probably going to be making a run to town here, once things settle down to get some lumber and try and get a couple more stalls made.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Noodle finally decided to give us some babies and had a nice set of triplets. Two girls and one boy.

Was a long day. Spent most of it making 4 new kidding stalls, which is a big relief that they are done and set up now.

So far it appears we've been getting everything we wanted on our wish list...twins and does. I hope I dont jinx us by pointing it out. I'm amazed that we didn't lose any last night, that was just terrible with the cold and freezing babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad all are doing well.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

A few photos I was able to snap today.

The new pens set up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job on the pens! Not sure I would get anything done with all those cuties running around.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

All was quiet last night, was able to get sleep thankfully and now back at work....

Everyone is doing great still, very happy with how all the mamas are doing. Even the one that I was having trouble with before, she's had a great turnaround and is really warming up to her kid. She was with her all day yesterday and all night, is finally starting to put on a little weight and her legs are straightening out more.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> All was quiet last night, was able to get sleep thankfully and now back at work....
> 
> Everyone is doing great still, very happy with how all the mamas are doing. Even the one that I was having trouble with before, she's had a great turnaround and is really warming up to her kid. She was with her all day yesterday and all night, is finally starting to put on a little weight and her legs are straightening out more.


Just had a look at this thread and oh my gosh, I adore your setup! Mine is so haphazard xD I see you use heat lamps, have you ever had any trouble with them with the straw?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

TooManyBoers said:


> Just had a look at this thread and oh my gosh, I adore your setup! Mine is so haphazard xD I see you use heat lamps, have you ever had any trouble with them with the straw?


Thanks, I really like it too! It's taken a few years to get everything set up but I think we're in a good place now.

I've never really had a problem with straw or with any heat lamp but the typical metal ones always made me nervous. These premier ones I've been using are really nice though, it would take quite a bit of effort or string of bad luck to get a piece of straw in there to light up. I definitely sleep easier with these ones around. I took all my old metal ones and chucked them, would never use again.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Awesome, I’ll have to look into those next winter, thanks so much!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I recently started using a premier 1 heat lamp too. I still worry with having it on at night, but definitely way less than I did with the normal metal ones!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I recently started using a premier 1 heat lamp too. I still worry with having it on at night, but definitely way less than I did with the normal metal ones!


Awesome, even if just for the newborns that'd make me feel so much better! Do the does try to eat it?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Mine have never really acknowledged it. The metals ones they would get their horns stuck in all the time though.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Dorothy just had twins, yay! My grandma happened to stop in to see them and moved her into a stall, go grandma! (I'm still at work :/ ) But she forgot to look what they were....the suspense....


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

TooManyBoers said:


> Awesome, even if just for the newborns that'd make me feel so much better! Do the does try to eat it?


No, the does never really messed with it in that way. A few of them did seem to like it's warmth more than the kids did, though!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Merryweather is kidding! Moment of truth! Lets see how many shes got in there!! One out so far!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

We're at 3!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

annndddd I think we can call it at 3, 3 monster babies.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow you have had a busy & VERY cold week! Congratulations on all the new additions.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lstein said:


> Merryweather is kidding! Moment of truth! Lets see how many shes got in there!! One out so far!


Yay! What are the wee ones?

So is the middle your hay feeder? Can you put up a closer pic of it please? Ours is just a cattle panel at an angle on the wall with a step up to get to it. Small step just for front feets kinda thing. But we cleaned the pen cause grace is due soon and these boneheads munched away on the hay... and when i fill the feeder they are always snarfin hay from my hands like they never eat.... and i knw they do. They just seem to prefer it more loose than the feeder we have now. So we have been lookin at other designs. Bottom of pic... is it more stalls? Is the wood cedar or red oak? It has beautiful color and grain!... says the wife lady of an awesome woodworker... the things you notice when you both have other habits lol!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> Yay! What are the wee ones?
> 
> So is the middle your hay feeder? Can you put up a closer pic of it please? Ours is just a cattle panel at an angle on the wall with a step up to get to it. Small step just for front feets kinda thing. But we cleaned the pen cause grace is due soon and these boneheads munched away on the hay... and when i fill the feeder they are always snarfin hay from my hands like they never eat.... and i knw they do. They just seem to prefer it more loose than the feeder we have now. So we have been lookin at other designs. Bottom of pic... is it more stalls? Is the wood cedar or red oak? It has beautiful color and grain!... says the wife lady of an awesome woodworker... the things you notice when you both have other habits lol!


Yup the middle is my inside hay feeder, and I have some one sided ones outside that I use as a fence line. They are all the ones from premier, here's a link to the pamplet: https://www.premier1supplies.com/img/product/pdf/BYO Feeders 2017 IT.pdf
You can order the panels from them. I did modify the ends to be the 1x8's instead of using more plywood though.

Yup bottom of the pic is four more pens, I'll have to snap a photo from the loft to show the other, never photographed side of the barn. I can grab a photo of the feeder, closer up too.

All the wood in the picture is pine, it just tans as it ages and maybe just a little dirty. The pens at the bottom of the pic are ones I rescued from my grandparents old sheep barn, so they've really aged...around that 20 year mark.

I used green treated for my outside feeders.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> annndddd I think we can call it at 3, 3 monster babies.


Wonderful news! My whale-goats always seem to just have twins or singles and they're just fat mummas! Could do with some of your luck!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Rough early morning, Cricket and Spice each had twins around 3. Even though we are getting up every hour, it just doesnt make much of a difference when its 1 degree out; so we have more frozen ears and very cold babies. Had to bring all four of them inside to get warmed up.

Crickets babies both got the clear to go back with mama around 5, got a nice good breakfast and are getting all the love. So no worries there.

Spice's babies are still pretty weak though. One of them is sitting up and very vocal about how hungry she is but is still slightly chilled, so waiting a bit longer to get a drink. The other one though is still on his side and doesn't look so good. He responds good to rubbing and will kind of sit up, but he's still a bit chilled too so holding out that that's what it is.

Fiancee is baby sitting them all day, so they will get their several small feedings and continue to warm up.

Finger's crossed they pull through!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Merryweather's are two does and buck, they have to be at least 8-9#. They are just monsters.

Forgot to mention that Frieda had a single doeling (idk where all these singles are coming from) right when I got home, and is doing good.

Just 6 more to go! Still have one FF though. No break in the cold weather either.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Rough early morning, Cricket and Spice each had twins around 3. Even though we are getting up every hour, it just doesnt make much of a difference when its 1 degree out; so we have more frozen ears and very cold babies. Had to bring all four of them inside to get warmed up.
> 
> Crickets babies both got the clear to go back with mama around 5, got a nice good breakfast and are getting all the love. So no worries there.
> 
> ...


I've got mine crossed for you all! Hourly overnight checks... you deserve for them to live for all that effort, let alone anything else!

Also clever little Freida, I think she's been chatting to my does and getting advice on making like easier for herself!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give 1/2 cc of B complex orally. Wakes up the brain


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Give 1/2 cc of B complex orally. Wakes up the brain


Yup, I did remember to give them some. Gave them each some at 6, both responded by freaking out; so that's a plus.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Yup, I did remember to give them some. Gave them each some at 6, both responded by freaking out; so that's a plus.


My go to test for how sick a goat is... if it isn't a drama queen something is especially bad.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Soaking up some sun, had to take a break from their very busy day of bouncing, snooping and other mischief.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

@Lstein- Quick question- what kind of camera do you have for your barn? Your pictures are great!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey, it's this one from Amazon. I've been really impressed with it, going on 3 years now. Great sound and has been able to handle 5 different users all trying to control it's movements. Plus its wasn't too bad on price. I really like it's night vision, can see all the way into that back corner.

Actually looks like there's a newer model out now too.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

A couple from the loft this morning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That really is a nice setup.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree! Love your set up and how happy everyone seems! Wonderful babies!


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I know you are busy, but can we have a close up picture of those pens? Those really look great! I would love my husband to make some for our kidding season.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Here's the dimensions I used. I can try and get a close up when I head back out there. 

Two panels are held together with two hinges, so they can fold up and be adjusted.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Pretty uneventful weekend. Yesterday Pickles had twin bucklings, both are doing well.

This morning we did lose one of Spice's kids. He still just never really got over being chilled when born, so while sad, wasn't really surprising.

4 maybe 5 left! I'm not really sure if Aspen is bred or if she's hiding a single or something very very well. Can't wait to be done and finally sleep through the night again!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Those are some seriously adorable babies all lined up in a row. Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Yesterday was another somewhat bummer day. Dolly had a single huge buckling, which is fine and exciting! 

Those darn FF though (ok maybe just the 1 or 2). Ruth had a set of twins, each in completely different locations and she was in the farthest corner away from them. The one was born dead it appeared, unless someone maybe stepped on her or something.  With the living buckling, he's very healthy looking, nice size, and active; only problem is she is actively avoiding him. 

Wont let him drink, butts at him when he gets too close. But does let him drink if she's tied up, but if I let her turn her head back to see him she jumps away. I don't know if we'll ever get there with this one, we'll have to see. She just doesn't show any interest at all in him while my other one that I had had trouble with would at least give her a sniff or anything. 

I'm almost 99.9% sure Ethel will have triplets, so I may just take on two bottle babies at once then and start looking for homes for the two of them; so they have a buddy.

Any who, just 2 left! (and maybe Aspen, still not sure there) So glad it's almost over! We are supposed to get to 50 today, babies are going to be soooo happy. But this weekend more snow probably....after we just go rid of the last batch.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

A few more snaps from the last few days!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Sport about your loss and another F2F being a crappy mom, but yay for almost being done! 

Love your pictures!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! I see you have a guard llama.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yup that's Lola, the not evil one. Supposed to be guard llama; so far it's been 50/50 with that. (seen her chase a coyote once and seen her just watch one chase the goats around once, in her defense there could be many times of either case that I didn't see too)

But she also drives the goats into the barn when the weather is bad, so for now she's just kind of here until I finally break down and go the LGD route. 

She does get a little pushy around strangers and there's a steady stream of them coming to see the babies, so she gets locked out for now. Much to her displeasure, because she loves the babies so much when they are little little.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

How long have yours been kidding now? I’m still waiting on my girlies, though they’re teasing me like nobody’s business.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

First one was born 3/28. Right on schedule, usually I'm about done at 2 weeks. I thought that that might have changed this year with using two bucks (though in separate pastures) but doesn't appear so.

We just got these two clowns left.










Ethel has just been the biggest tease there is, I thought she was going to be the first.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Haha bless you! XD


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ethel finally caved and had a set of twins. Just Lucy to go and we are done with 2018!

This was definitely a reminder year of not counting your eggs before they hatch, expected a lot more triplets like usual but ended up getting some singles...something I haven't had for awhile lol.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Just because, lol


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Hopefully I’ll have your normal luck then and have at least one set of triplets! :lolgoat: Glad it went mostly smoothly though!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

By the way, what do you do with your kids?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...too much cuteness going on at your place. Congratualtions!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I usually keep around 10 of them as replacement doelings, as I slowly build the herd up.

I think I'm going to be keeping one of bucklings intact this year too, to possibly sell as a breeding buck; we'll see how he turns out but right now I'm pretty impressed by him (still so early to tell for sure) and wish he wasn't related to everyone so I could keep him myself.

Also this year I feel pretty good about how the doelings that probably wont make my cut look, so maybe a month before weaning I'm going to advertise the remaining doelings on our state classifieds.

The wethers, cull does, and some late kids I had last year; will go to the sales barn. It's a four hour drive to where I take them, but they have slightly higher prices and I have a place to stay, but it's still nothing spectacular. I hope for a minimum of $2/#. If I ever get to the point where I have enough to make it worth the trip, I'd like to take a load to Ft. Collins, CO.

Going to give the off farm sales a go this year and see where it goes, I've been watching other peoples ads on the local classifieds very closely and feel mine are nicer than what a lot of what I've seen selling there have been. I think there's an increased interest in goats and hobby farming in general here now (FINALLY, I'M NOT ALONE), so going to start getting my name out there more.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

If you have Facebook check and see if there is a ND livestock page. I know SD has 3 and people are always posting goats, cows, and equipment.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> I usually keep around 10 of them as replacement doelings, as I slowly build the herd up.
> 
> I think I'm going to be keeping one of bucklings intact this year too, to possibly sell as a breeding buck; we'll see how he turns out but right now I'm pretty impressed by him (still so early to tell for sure) and wish he wasn't related to everyone so I could keep him myself.
> 
> ...


Ah, that's great! It's quite similar to me actually, we're one of only a few in our area too. How much are you going to charge per kid from site and what age/size are you going to sell them? Will they be sold as meat or breeding animals?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

They would be in that 3-5 month range, depending on how much rain we get and if I have enough pasture to keep them awhile. Also around that 50-70 range. Thinking of asking $150 for the doelings. May sell some of the wethers too if there's any interest.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Another non-eventful evening, Lucy is still holding out on us!!!

Good news! Ruth, the FF that I've been having trouble convincing to perform her mommy duties without my supervision, appears to maybe be feeding him herself! I still need a few more times to verify this but the last 3 feedings where I go stand with her to let him eat, his tummy already seemed full. He has connected people to getting to drink, so as soon as he sees us he goes and tries drinking, but the last couple times it was only half halfheartedly.....as in maybe already a bit full?

Still keeping a close eye on him but that's almost what it looks like is happening. She doesn't butt him anymore and is starting to give him a sniff every now and then.

In other news.....more snow!!!!! So exciting........ Everyone is getting very stir-crazy being cooped up and want out NOW! I'm hoping that this is finally the last of it and we can get back to a normal weather schedule.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Another non-eventful evening, Lucy is still holding out on us!!!
> 
> Good news! Ruth, the FF that I've been having trouble convincing to perform her mommy duties without my supervision, appears to maybe be feeding him herself! I still need a few more times to verify this but the last 3 feedings where I go stand with her to let him eat, his tummy already seemed full. He has connected people to getting to drink, so as soon as he sees us he goes and tries drinking, but the last couple times it was only half halfheartedly.....as in maybe already a bit full?
> 
> ...


Haha bless you! When we got snow I was sick of it after just five minutes!

When did Ruth kid?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Three days ago.


----------



## Mmhyronimus (Sep 8, 2017)

Lstein- did you get any snow yet? How much? I'm waiting since it is supposed to start in the next couple hours. It's been raining like crazy here all day. I'm sick of rain and snow. And now it's hailing.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

We got about 4", it started at about 9 last night. Light fluffy stuff though, not wet and heavy.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lucy had twins this morning! All done!!!!! 

Ruth seems to be feeding her baby on her own now, which is also great. We were just admiring the kids and I happened to look over at her, and she was feeding him all by herself. So another big relief. Plus the snow is hopefully going to be all melted today! It's sooo nice out, hoping that they will finally be able to go outside in a mud free pen.


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

A generally wonderful day then! How many kids did you get in the end?


----------

